# New-ish tetra species



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Some of us would want to run out and buy these, if they were available locally. It is a true wild species, though it has not yet been described and named.

Imperial blue rainbow tetra | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW! That is one stunning fish! Thank you Byron for posting all the wonderful stories and pictures.


----------

